# Thermopop review (6/15/14)



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 15, 2014)

Alright bought a thermopop this past week and finally had a chance to use it tonight while grilling some chicken breasts for lunch salads next week.













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jun 15, 2014





 nothing fancy just like the name says it's is shaped like a Lolly pop. 

I was gonna buy a thermopen but I didn't want to spend the $100 so I figured the thermopop priced at $24.00 (amazon) was a good buy. 

Thermo works the maker of the thermopop claim it'll give you an accurate temp reading within 5 seconds. I thought that sounded like a solid deal ($24.00 for a reading in 5 seconds). The thermopen is a 1 second reading for just under a hundred bucks. So for a third of the cost I'm waiting an extra 4 seconds. 

First off all I boil tested the pop. It was 3 degrees off reading 209 in the boiling water. I'm use to this 2-3 degrees off with my igrill and maverick probes, but I was kinda thinking after all the good I read about thermo works if be a little closer with the temp (maybe a degree off....). O'well it ain't that bad. 

So for accuracy I'd give it 4 outta 5. It was off so I can't give it a perfect score.

When I put it in the chicken breasts I was grilling it gave me a reading at damn near the 5 second mark every time. And I tested it about 10 times because I really wanted to try it out and see how close it was to the 5 second reading. So 5 seconds every time means it works like its suppose to. I was hoping I might get some 3-4 second readings based on hearing these claims from others but no luck. Some close to 4 but pretty much 5 seconds every time.

This means I have to give it 5 outta 5 for function.

I could go on and give it a score based on appearance but I don't really care how it looks. Just care that it does it's job. I'd assume it'll be stained with bbq sauce and maybe some of the plastic case melted soon enough due to some poor choice I make laying down to close to the flames. 

Bottom line is it does what it says it'll do almost perfectly. Just a few degrees off in boiling water or I'd have give it a perfect score. In the end I found myself getting inpatient over the 5 second wait. When I'm grilling on my gas grill it's a quick, no patience kinda deal. 

I know 5 seconds isn't a long time but thinking about thermopen doing it in one second just kinda deflated me a bit. I don't know maybe I'm just thinking about it to much.

Final score: 9 outta 10.

I'd recommend it to anyone who wants a accurate 5 second thermo to check the meat on your grill. Sure you can get a one second thermopen you just have to decide if you wanna spend $24 or close to $100. 

Note: I looked for a thermopop review and didn't see one on these pages. Hopefully I didn't waste my time because I missed a thermopop review thread. I hope this helps someone who's trying to decide about purchasing this item.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 15, 2014)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> It was 3 degrees off reading 209 in the boiling water.




Did you account for your elevation and the barometric pressure?



~Martin


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 15, 2014)

No chance cause I'm not a weather man. Just a hillbilly. I read what it says. Lol


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 15, 2014)

The elevation here is 600ft and the barometric pressure right now is 30.02 inHg. 

Does that account for the 3 degree swing? If it does we have a perfect score for the thermoworks, thermopop!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 15, 2014)

You'd need to know the barometric pressure when you did the test.

http://www.thermoworks.com/software/bpcalc.html


~Martin


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 15, 2014)

I did the test an hour ago. I have knowledge of barometric pressure or how it works or how fast it changes. That help any?


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jun 15, 2014)

The Thermopop is guaranteed accurate within 2 degrees.  The elevation and barometric pressure could easily acct for the additional degree.     Since we aren't making candy or tempering chocolate, I wouldn't worry about the 3 degree difference anyways.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 15, 2014)

Ok well that's good to know. Like I said I don't know much about all that barometric pressure stuff. And I never considered elevation as I never thought it made a difference unless you were in the mountains. 

I'm not really worried about it at all. I thought this thermo was excellent. And a excellent buy at $24.00. I know I'll be using it a lot as I grill through all weather and all seasons!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 15, 2014)

Not everyone limits their thermometers to BBQ. :biggrin:

BTW, the Thermapen provides a 3 second reading. So the Pop isn't really all that slow in comparison.

If value and accuracy are what one is mainly looking for, the super-fast pocket thermometer is hard to beat....I have a couple of them.

http://www.thermoworks.com/products/low_cost/rt600c.html


~Martin


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 15, 2014)

3 seconds?? I must have mixed that up along the way. I thought it was 1 second. That certainly makes the thermopop an even better value. 

I don't cook inside at all unless its in the microwave. Lol. So I'm sure my wife will use it with the oven/stove but not me. But sorry I know it's not just for the grill. It's just what I primarily bought it for. 

Value, accuracy, and a lasting product are more or less what I think everyone would want in a thermo. I know it's what I was looking for. I mean if your into the way it looks and want it to match your kitchen or something it does come in a lot of colors.... Lol!!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 15, 2014)

You know I didn't see the super fast pocket thermo Martin. Looks like a winner! In fact I might add one on to my next amazon order and then give the thermopop to my wife. 

Of course if I do that I'll have to make sure she designs the kitchen in out new house white cause I bought a white one. Lmao!!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 15, 2014)

Good idea!!!! :biggrin:



~Martin


----------

